# really bad stretch marks



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

i have stretch marks going from my chest area, through my arm pit area and straigh down my inside bicep and stop when the fore arm starts.

ive tried bio oil and the butter one but no luck, any suggestions?


----------



## Dai Tomato (Jan 22, 2012)

They're battle scars that show you're growing bud!! Embrace them!! :thumbup1:

Trofolastin will help the prevention rather than cure though........


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got them all over. chest, arms, shoulders,legs,lats and forearms! Nothing works just give it time


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got them in the same places as u and I my new tat covers them up nicely


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

lockon - i just looked on my lats and shoulders and theres some there to, thick and purple, i hate them

stevie - i was thinking tattoo but dont fancy one yet


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> i have stretch marks going from my chest area, through my arm pit area and straigh down my inside bicep and stop when the fore arm starts.
> 
> ive tried bio oil and the butter one but no luck, any suggestions?


Have exactly the same thing, hate them, they are slowly fading though, cant really tell if the bio oil is helping or not though, i think having a tan makes them less noticeable aswell


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Give them time mate, and moisturise the fcuk out of them.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got really bad ones too. Getting a tan really helps with them I have found. Makes them go a normal colour (mine are red raw).


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

biceps tris with under arm pit and bit on the tummy they fade after a while more and more mate i used to be like really upset but ul get over it


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Bio oil does **** all , try revitol stretch mark removal cream , mine are definitely fading


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

ive got them badly in those same places, its all about a lot of growth in which your skin cannot keep up with!

Wear them with pride, you have earned them! (this is the exact same thing i was told by the 'big guns') :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can almost feel mine rip more sometimes in armpit chest area when training. Hate them aswel, not nice looking things but try to stay brown all year from sunbed and mt2 and definitely hides them a little.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have them at the top of my legs, I hate them :-(


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

I have them as well don't really mind them to be honest, but had somebody think I'm on the juice once at the gym due to it, I just laughed at him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Nothing works m8, if you're going to get them you will.

Ive tried allsorts none of which worked. They do fade after a while tho, but you can still see them


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing will get rid of them 100% mate all these creams and oils will only help reduce them.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnMichael said:


> i have stretch marks going from my chest area, through my arm pit area and straigh down my inside bicep and stop when the fore arm starts.
> 
> ive tried bio oil and the butter one but no luck, any suggestions?


It doesn't work overnight mate, you've got to give it time.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ive got stretch marks in the same places, just wear them with pride  their proof of hard work


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

you can use cold cream.. it always helps.. apply some of it regularly on your stretch marks before going to sleep at night.. you will feel the difference in a month or two....


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

just an update, been using the creams e.t.c but just getting out in the sun as much as i can and occasionally hitting the beds has really helped, the went from a really angry reddy purple to a much calmer pinky skin colour, thats in about 2 or 3 weeks, and before that i was just using the creams and they barely changed for months. Feel a lot happier now they aren't as prominent, cant wait for them to fade more :thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnMichael said:


> i have stretch marks going from my chest area, through my arm pit area and straigh down my inside bicep and stop when the fore arm starts.
> 
> ive tried bio oil and the butter one but no luck, any suggestions?


They don't work overnight mate you have to give it time, it might take years but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Sad news...your stuck with them for life  I have them from having my first daughter...14 yrs ago, Theyr silvery now and a tan helps but it's new skin and never blends in. I hate them!!!! If there was surgery for them I'd have it in a shot. No oil or creams work but like I said they look a tad better with a tan. I'm really conscious of them...always cover my tummy.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Get a tan - lessens the appearance  it does for mine anyway.

Moisturise daily on those areas, know it sounds gay but it will help with the prevention of new ones apparently.


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

A lot of girls have stretch marks on there chest. When i was your age mine were bright red like yours. They fade by themselves with time. Keep using the coco butter because it will help with the elasticity of your skin. Talk to your dermatologist about laser treatments to get them removed. I'm thinking about talking to my dermatologist about it. I am very self conscious about my stretch marks because over time it seems like they have just turned into big craters in my boobs.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude I have them from being a fat cnut when I was younger- they do go in time mine are like a silvery pale colour now. Tanning defo helps hide the appearance.

Got them on my biceps now and I am proud of them bad boys...battle scars!


----------

